# Security Clearance for Offer in Abu Dhabi



## meniss

Hi everyone,
I received an offer in Abu Dhabi and it requires security clearance. Therefore my company sent me a very simple and crude Identification Form to fill out. I am not even sure if that form is for security clearance. I accidentally got my parents' birth dates wrong in that form. I am really afraid that I may get rejected for security clearance because of that silly mistake. 

Would anybody tell me what I should do now to fix that mistake? What kind of form is required for security clearance? Are parents' birth dates even important?
(I asked because I can't reach my HR for now. really scared)
I appreciate any sort of information on security clearance, thanks.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Did you pay this company any money?


----------



## meniss

MaidenScotland said:


> Did you pay this company any money?


nope.


----------



## cubon

Try to re-send the corrected one ! As my experience, SC is not as strictly as somebody think. Most of people get SC after 2 months in most cases.


----------



## Ahithophel

For all you know they might no have sent the form. Let your HR know, shouldnt be a big deal


----------

